# Injector Cleaner



## Jiganto (Jun 8, 2004)

while getting windshield whipers at my local Murry's or w/e it's called autoparts store (ok there is a difference between cheap whipers and expensive whipers -_-) anyway at the counter they had this "Lucas: Upper Cylinder Lubricant and Injector Cleaner" It was a small bottle n only $2 so i grabbed one.

now as i near my next gassup i wonder if i should actually put this in my tank... i unno cleaner and lubricant sounds ok, but are there any risks?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

which model do you have?

Some (if not all) have ceramic fuel injectors and the cleaner will actually damage them


----------



## Jiganto (Jun 8, 2004)

2001 Se


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Jiganto said:


> 2001 Se



don't use the injector cleaner. If anything, put in a tank of 93 and that should do any necessary "cleaning"


----------



## Jiganto (Jun 8, 2004)

cool thanx, i only put 93 in there anyway, thanx for the advice


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Jiganto said:


> cool thanx, i only put 93 in there anyway, thanx for the advice


Also the Shell V*power gas has 5 times the standard amount of cleaner.... out in late June.

'ruthless plug'


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm a fan of using GOOD cleaners a few times each year. The key is to separate the good ones from the alcohols and bling-bling nonsense that's out there in force.

Red Line SI-1 and Chevron Techron are both readily available and well-proven.

Right now I'm also using Fuel Power on the recommendation of lubrication specialist Terry Dyson as well as Schaeffer Neutra 131 which is what I've been using prior to Fuel Power:

http://www.schaefferoil.com/data/131.html

Some of the best, safest cleaners are ester (Group V synthetic) based. These compounds also make very good lubricants ... which makes them safe for fuel system components amd can even prevent a tiny bit of cylinder and valve wear.

I've been tempted to use Lucas UCL but have been told by Terry it will skew UOAs so I haven't. Besides, I haven't been too impressed with any Lucas product.


----------

